# Siete permalosi e rancorosi



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Mara Venier: “Con Jerry Calà - conosciuto durante le riprese del film «Vado e vivere da solo» - la conduttrice si è sposata nel 1984 a Las Vegas. «La vita era sempre un gioco e me ne combinava di tutti i colori - ha raccontato Venier qualche anno fa in un’intervista a Verissimo -. Diciamo che era molto birichino. Ti dico solo che il giorno della nostra festa di matrimonio, mentre tutti festeggiavano e Renato Zero cantava, lui è sparito! Sono andata nei bagni e l’ho pizzicato con un’altra. Non sai quante gliene ho date sia a lui che a lei». Nonostante si siano lasciati dopo pochi anni insieme Jerry e Mara hanno mantenuto un ottimo rapporto. «È la mia più grande amica - diceva nel 2021 Calà al Corriere -. Con l’affetto che resta dopo l’amore e con l’intelligenza, si diventa amici. Per noi è stato naturale. Alcune persone rimangono nel cuore e il rapporto si trasforma in qualcos’altro di ugualmente bello e pieno di complicità».”


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Io sono permalosa ma non porto rancore
Sono in buoni rapporti praticamente con tutti


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Io sono permalosissima .....ma se voglio veramente bene dopo un periodo di incazzatura grossa mi inizio a chiedere se sto meglio o peggio senza quella persona e se la risposta è la seconda lascio perdere il rancore e torno anche indietro....devo sbollire per poi decidere con calma se perdonare o meno...tutto dipende da quanto tengo a chi mi ha fatta arrabbiare....


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2022)

Non sono ne pamaloso ne rancoroso se posso , in caso di un litigio o alterco , cerco di parlare e far passare come una cosa che puo succedere ma mai implica una negatività nella conoscenza o proseguo di una amicizia


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono permalosa ma non porto rancore
> Sono in buoni rapporti praticamente con tutti


Saresti in buoni rapporti con un ex marito che ti ha tradito in bagno durante la vostra festa?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non sono ne pamaloso ne rancoroso se posso , in caso di un litigio o alterco , cerco di parlare e far passare come una cosa che puo succedere ma mai implica una negatività nella conoscenza o proseguo di una amicizia


Quindi se alla festa di matrimonio avessi beccato tua moglie in bagno con un altro, non te la saresti presa, perché può succedere?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Io abbastanza rancorosa...
Ma dipende dal motivo...
Mi incazzo in un nano secondo...ma dopo il botto iniziale...razionalizzo il tutto e spessissimo mi accorgo di avere avuto una reazione un filo esagerata...
Ma il rancore...lo provo solo verso persone che mi hanno fatto veramente un gran male ....
Al momento provo un gran rancore solo verso una persona (una donna)...che ha messo in mezzo mia figlia ...l ha accusata ingiustamente...
Ecco quando penso a lei mi sale ancora la schiuma alla bocca...(non mi fa così schiumare nemmeno il gran bastardo con cui ho vissuto un anno...spero sempre che passi a miglior vita...ma fino a ieri era vivo... almeno evita di fare danni ad altre)
Per il resto..mi stanno tutti abbastanza sul cazzo...


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saresti in buoni rapporti con un ex marito che ti ha tradito in bagno durante la vostra festa?


questo non lo so, ma non credo che in quel caso sarebbe un problema di permalosità


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi se alla festa di matrimonio avessi beccato tua moglie in bagno con un altro, non te la saresti presa, perché può succedere?


Non lo so , se sarei qui o in galera , credo che mio suocero  militare (generico) mi avrebbe portato le sigarette dato che fumavo come un turco .
Io dicevo liti  , quel tuo esempio è una cosa estrema , credo che lo abbia scritto di quel matrimonio che il marito sorprese durante il pranzo o in chiesa? Che l'amante della futura molgie era il testimone delle nozze


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saresti in buoni rapporti con un ex marito che ti ha tradito in bagno durante la vostra festa?


Infatti la sua ex non l ho voluta al matrimonio 
Ma onestamente...puoi pretendere serietà dal ns Jerry???
Ciò devi aver fumato veramente erba buona per salire sulla altare con lui


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Scusate credo che non abbiate letto il post in cui Mara Venier che raccontava uno dei molti tradimenti subiti da Jerry Calà.
A parte che per me è un mistero che Jerry Calà abbia trovato una donna in vita sua, invece ne ha avute moltissime, non parlavo di lui, ma di come la Venier sia in buoni rapporti, ricordando però ogni volta che può, che lui l’ha tradita.
Dicevo *permalosi e rancorosi in senso ironico* perché credo che il primo tradimento scoperto credo che nessuno lo avrebbe perdonato.


----------



## ologramma (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate credo che non abbiate letto il post in cui Mara Venier che raccontava uno dei molti tradimenti subiti da Jerry Calà.
> A parte che per me è un mistero che Jerry Calà abbia trovato una donna in vita sua, invece ne ha avute moltissime, non parlavo di lui, ma di come la Venier sia in buoni rapporti, ricordando però ogni volta che può, che lui l’ha tradita.
> Dicevo *permalosi e rancorosi in senso ironico* perché credo che il primo tradimento scoperto credo che nessuno lo avrebbe perdonato.


io ancora lo devo scoprire il primo tradimento quindi non rientro


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti la sua ex non l ho voluta al matrimonio
> Ma onestamente...puoi pretendere serietà dal ns Jerry???
> Ciò devi aver fumato veramente erba buona per salire sulla altare con lui


Ma solo sotto psicofarmaci pesanti. 
Lo trovo ripugnante fisicamente, con una voce respingente e con un umorismo da adolescente stupido.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saresti in buoni rapporti con un ex marito che ti ha tradito in bagno durante la vostra festa?


se ti sposi con uno come Jerry Calà, è cara grazia che non si sia fatto fare un pompino dalla tua testimone durante la cerimonia.   probabilmente anche la Venier ha più che altro sperato che si contenesse, senza crederci davvero, altrimenti non lo avrebbe perdonato


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate credo che non abbiate letto il post in cui Mara Venier che raccontava uno dei molti tradimenti subiti da Jerry Calà.
> A parte che per me è un mistero che Jerry Calà abbia trovato una donna in vita sua, invece ne ha avute moltissime, non parlavo di lui, ma di come la Venier sia in buoni rapporti, ricordando però ogni volta che può, che lui l’ha tradita.
> Dicevo *permalosi e rancorosi in senso ironico* perché credo che il primo tradimento scoperto credo che nessuno lo avrebbe perdonato.


sì che l'ho letto, lei ha detto però che con intelligenza si diventa amici, evidentemente per lei non era così grave


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti sposi con uno come Jerry Calà, è cara grazia che non si sia fatto fare un pompino dalla tua testimone durante la cerimonia.   probabilmente anche la Venier ha più che altro sperato che si contenesse, senza crederci davvero, altrimenti non lo avrebbe perdonato


Cercavo di non visualizzare il soggetto in azione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma solo sotto psicofarmaci pesanti.
> Lo trovo ripugnante fisicamente, con una voce respingente e con un umorismo da adolescente stupido.


Ma ...ne ha avute di donne...
Lo scemo si vede che piace 
Poi magari nella vita reale è meno pirla


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ...ne ha avute di donne...
> Lo scemo si vede che piace
> Poi magari nella vita reale è meno pirla


Dal racconto della Venier non sembra.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Ottobre 2022)

Permaloso si. Rancoroso no, dimentico in fretta. Tipo 6/7 minuti dopo l’incazzatura.
Il problema è che dimentico proprio il motivo del bisticcio facendo anche delle gran figure di merda.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Io di solito non sono né permalosa ne rancorosa. Non ho mai scoperto un tradimento perciò non so come reagirei…


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io di solito non sono né permalosa ne rancorosa. Non ho mai scoperto un tradimento perciò non so come reagirei…


L’esempio della Venier non riesci a immaginarlo?


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ho mai scoperto un tradimento perciò non so come reagirei


Non rancorosa o permalosa ma forse distratta


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’esempio della Venier non riesci a immaginarlo?


Io li avrei picchiati ed esposti al pubblico ludibrio 
Ma non è essere permalosa
Per il rancore non saprei
Almeno fare casino il giorno del matrimonio ti permette anche di annullare tutto subito


----------



## Conilnastrorosa (24 Ottobre 2022)

Permalosa e rancorosa ai massimi livelli!!!! In bagno un altra il giorno del nostro matrimonio? Ti farei restare lì conciato in malissimo modo. Pessimo!!! Imperdonabile, inclassificabile neanche il mio saluto avrebbe visto più


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’esempio della Venier non riesci a immaginarlo?


Invidio molto il rapporto che sono riusciti a mantenere ora
Mi piace molto vederli insieme
Ma lei ha mantenuto rapporti più che buono anche con Arbore
La trovo anche coerente. Ha sposato Jerry Calá , sapeva chi sposava 
Mi fanno abbastanza sorridere le mogli di calciatori attori e cantanti che poi restano scioccate dal tradimento


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2022)

diciamo che magari beccarlo al pranzo di nozze potrebbe risultare trucido.    ma almeno è coerente col soggetto


----------



## Etta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Permalosa no ma rancorosa sì.


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invidio molto il rapporto che sono riusciti a mantenere ora
> Mi piace molto vederli insieme
> Ma lei ha mantenuto rapporti più che buono anche con Arbore
> La trovo anche coerente. Ha sposato Jerry Calá , sapeva chi sposava
> Mi fanno abbastanza sorridere le mogli di calciatori attori e cantanti che poi restano scioccate dal tradimento


Hanno avuto l'intelligenza di fare cambiare il loro rapporto in qualcosa di più gestibile da parte di entrambi... ripeto...per me la differenza la fa il bene che si vogliono due persone...se è un legame che vale la pena mantenere piuttosto si cambia l'abito al tipo di relazione ma si mantiene la persona nella propria vita.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate credo che non abbiate letto il post in cui Mara Venier che raccontava uno dei molti tradimenti subiti da Jerry Calà.
> A parte che per me è un mistero che Jerry Calà abbia trovato una donna in vita sua, invece ne ha avute moltissime, non parlavo di lui, ma di come la Venier sia in buoni rapporti, ricordando però ogni volta che può, che lui l’ha tradita.
> Dicevo *permalosi e rancorosi in senso ironico* perché credo che il primo tradimento scoperto credo che nessuno lo avrebbe perdonato.


Probabilmente la Venier ha capito presto che i principi azzurri erano solo quelli delle fiabe, e quindi ci fa un buffetto sopra, e un tradimento nel suo primo matrimonio diventa qualcosa di birichino. 
Io per tv ho seguito pochissimo, ora poi proprio zero, ne ho un ricordo come di una elengantissima mercatara.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non rancorosa o permalosa ma forse distratta


Diciamo che sono molto attenta forse anche troppo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’esempio della Venier non riesci a immaginarlo?


Si provo ad immaginarlo ma non so come avrei reagito, penso che forse mi sarei arrabbiata perché successo proprio il giorno del matrimonio. Però con il tempo credo che se non amavo la persona in questione sarei riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto di amicizia. Nella vita ho perdonato spesso chi mi ha fatto soffrire anche per cose molto gravi che per privacy non posso scrivere.


----------



## Lostris (24 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente la Venier ha capito presto che i principi azzurri erano solo quelli delle fiabe, e quindi ci fa un buffetto sopra, e un tradimento nel suo primo matrimonio diventa qualcosa di birichino.
> Io per tv ho seguito pochissimo, ora poi proprio zero, ne ho un ricordo come di una elengantissima mercatara.


Diciamo che, tra il principe azzurro delle fiabe e il neomarito che si scopa una al pranzo di nozze, mi piace pensare esistano parecchie vie di mezzo.

Poi boh.. non scomoderei la permalosità o il rancore per casi come questi. Per me dovrebbe esserci un senso di “decenza” oggettivo rispetto a certe azioni, proprio fuori classifica.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diciamo che, tra il principe azzurro delle fiabe e il neomarito che si scopa una al pranzo di nozze, mi piace pensare esistano parecchie vie di mezzo.
> 
> Poi boh.. non scomoderei la permalosità o il rancore per casi come questi. Per me dovrebbe esserci un senso di “decenza” oggettivo rispetto a certe azioni, proprio fuori classifica.


Ho aperto la pagina di wiki.
Si è sposata a 17 anni nel 1968, perchè rimasta incinta del fidanzato. La sera del matrimonio il marito è partito per Roma (non rimasero insieme neppure la prima notte di nozze) per seguire i suoi sogni di attore. Quando nasce la bimba, prematura e cagionevole, le da il nome della suora che le aveva proposto il battesimo immediato, poichè il rischio era che la piccola morisse.
Nel 1971 si reca a Roma per convincere il marito ad aprire una profumeria insieme. Fortuna vuole che inizia a lavorare come modella, cosa che le permette di comprare una casa e portare la figlia a Roma a vivere con lei, e ottiene la prima parte per un film. Anche dopo essersi separata è rimasta per un certo tempo in buoni rapporti con l’ex marito...

Da qui ho scritto: _Probabilmente la Venier ha capito presto che i principi azzurri erano solo quelli delle fiabe _

Poi si, esistono le vie di mezzo, senza mi piace. Si parlava della Venier però.

EDIT: poi magari si potrebbe chiedersi se quando capitano certe cose, che sembrano casuali ma che presentano una ricorrenza (in questo caso qualcosa di... come chiamarlo... poco piacevole subito dopo le nozze per due volte) ci sia un significato


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho aperto la pagina di wiki.
> Si è sposata a 17 anni nel 1968, perchè rimasta incinta del fidanzato. La sera del matrimonio il marito è partito per Roma (non rimasero insieme neppure la prima notte di nozze) per seguire i suoi sogni di attore. Quando nasce la bimba, prematura e cagionevole, le da il nome della suora che le aveva proposto il battesimo immediato, poichè il rischio era che la piccola morisse.
> Nel 1971 si reca a Roma per convincere il marito ad aprire una profumeria insieme. Fortuna vuole che inizia a lavorare come modella, cosa che le permette di comprare una casa e portare la figlia a Roma a vivere con lei, e ottiene la prima parte per un film. Anche dopo essersi separata è rimasta per un certo tempo in buoni rapporti con l’ex marito...
> 
> ...


Per svolgere alcuni lavori essere narcisisti non è indispensabile, ma aiuta.
Stiamo parlando di due attori o comunque un aspirante attore e un... J.C. 
Lei sarà stata sensibile a quel tipo di personalità.


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente la Venier ha capito presto che i principi azzurri erano solo quelli delle fiabe, e quindi ci fa un buffetto sopra, e un tradimento nel suo primo matrimonio diventa qualcosa di birichino.
> Io per tv ho seguito pochissimo, ora poi proprio zero, ne ho un ricordo come di una elengantissima mercatara.


Jerry Calà come principe azzurro nemmeno in Scary Movie.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per svolgere alcuni lavori essere narcisisti non è indispensabile, ma aiuta.
> Stiamo parlando di due attori o comunque un aspirante attore e un... J.C.
> Lei sarà stata sensibile a quel tipo di personalità.


Sai te... lei era una ragazzina alla prima cotta (o quasi), più che narcisista direi che più probabilmente fosse una persona che aspirasse ad un certo tipo di mondo, anche per come lo percepiva lei. Un mondo che poi è lei stessa, tra una risatina e una ricerca curata ed elegante.
Jerry Calà quando ero piccola non mi piaceva, mai seguito suoi film, se non spezzoni perchè venivano passati per tv.
Oggi è un attore di un’epoca, che insieme ad altri, ci lascia una finestra (parziale ovviamente) su quei tempi. [*]

Penso che trovarsi neppure maggiorenne con un marito che ti molla il giorno delle nozze e dopo poco trovarsi tra le braccia una bambina con il rischio di perderla (ai tempi gli ospedali non erano attrezzati come ora, e la mortalità dei bambini prematuri era maggiore, per non dire che potevano proprio crepare) tanto da affidarsi al consiglio di una suora, in cerca di una grazia, di una salvezza, è bella tosta eh... che in effetti se ci paragoni un cretino che si mette a trombare nel cesso, vien anche da ridergli in faccia.
Poi non so come lei abbia vissuto tutto questo.

[*] Sia messo agli atti: come Verdone nessuno mai!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai te... lei era una ragazzina alla prima cotta (o quasi), più che narcisista direi che più probabilmente fosse una persona che aspirasse ad un certo tipo di mondo, anche per come lo percepiva lei. Un mondo che poi è lei stessa, tra una risatina e una ricerca curata ed elegante.
> Jerry Calà quando ero piccola non mi piaceva, mai seguito suoi film, se non spezzoni perchè venivano passati per tv.
> Oggi è un attore di un’epoca, che insieme ad altri, ci lascia una finestra (parziale ovviamente) su quei tempi. [*]
> 
> ...


La figlia è del 68, mica c’erano gli ospedali da campo!


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La figlia è del 68, mica c’erano gli ospedali da campo!


Non si tratta di ospedali da campo ma di terapia intensiva neonatale, non che mancassero alla fine degli anni 60 ma le attrezzature non erano disponibili in tutti gli ospedali, e a volte questo rendeva necessario dei viaggi, anche lunghi, cosa che poteva costituire un pericolo. Poi le incubatrici ancora dovevano arrivare a quel livello di tecnologia per avere un minore rischio di danni ai polmoni.





						La Terapia Intensiva Neonatale (TIN) - www.neuropsicomotricista.it
					






					www.neuropsicomotricista.it
				



Mia sorella è nata circa alla metà degli anni 80, e non è che neppure allora fosse un calcio in culo e alè. Ricordo bene quei "ranocchietti" che potevo vedere solo da dietro un vetro, solo quelli che erano più vicino al vetro, e come si andasse giorno per giorno, senza certezza alcuna. Ho letto il curriculum del medico che aveva firmato i suoi documenti alla dimissione (con dettagli in cui si parla di organi), dopo due mesi dalla nascita, e solo pochi mesi prima il reparto era stato "rimodernato", con l’acquisto di nuove tecnologie.
Poi non si tratta solo di rischio di morte, ma di disabilità o possibili ritardi intellettivi. Se ne hai coscienza, la tensione è altissima.
E un ospedale ancora ai tempi, poteva fare la differenza. So che mio padre è sempre stato grato a quel reparto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non si tratta di ospedali da campo ma di terapia intensiva neonatale, non che mancassero alla fine degli anni 60 ma le attrezzature non erano disponibili in tutti gli ospedali, e a volte questo rendeva necessario dei viaggi, anche lunghi, cosa che poteva costituire un pericolo. Poi le incubatrici ancora dovevano arrivare a quel livello di tecnologia per avere un minore rischio di danni ai polmoni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono nata prematura..mia madre mi raccontava sempre di quel periodo infernale in cui rimasi nell' incubatrice ..
Per fortuna lei era andata a partorire in un ospedale con un ottima terapia neonatale....


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate credo che non abbiate letto il post in cui Mara Venier che raccontava uno dei molti tradimenti subiti da Jerry Calà.
> A parte che per me è un mistero che Jerry Calà abbia trovato una donna in vita sua, invece ne ha avute moltissime, non parlavo di lui, ma di come la Venier sia in buoni rapporti, ricordando però ogni volta che può, che lui l’ha tradita.
> Dicevo *permalosi e rancorosi in senso ironico* perché credo che il primo tradimento scoperto credo che nessuno lo avrebbe perdonato.


L'avrà tradito anche lei.
O avrà un approccio libertino.
Stiamo parlando di gente dello spettacolo, in fondo.


----------



## Koala (25 Ottobre 2022)

Portare rancore costa fatica, e per alcune persone non ne vale nemmeno la pena tutto sto dispendio di energie… ho subito torti familiari davvero brutti che mi hanno tanto ferita, alcuni li ho perdonati e dimenticati altri no, nonostante il perdono sono difficili da non pensare… 
Non sono una persona permalosa e mi sta tanto sulle scatole chi lo è


----------



## ivanl (25 Ottobre 2022)

Io ero permaloso, ora me ne sbatto le balle di tutto e di tutti; rancoroso mai, basta mia moglie per tutta la famiglia e le prossime 10 generazioni


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ero permaloso, ora me ne sbatto le balle di tutto e di tutti; rancoroso mai, basta mia moglie per tutta la famiglia e le prossime 10 generazioni


Vedi che sei arrivato anche tu alla mia conclusione? Io me ne sbatto di tutto. Si vive decisamente meglio. Peccato non essere capaci di farlo anche da giovani, sai quanta qualità della vita guadagnata?


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2022)

Non sono rancorosa e nemmeno permalosa. Semplicemente sono indifferente.

Nel caso specifico... se avessi bevuto, mi fossi drogata, avessi sbattuto forte la testa contro una lastra di marmo e avessi deciso di sposarlo, sarei sopravvissuta solo per sputare in faccia a Jerry ed andare in viaggio di nozze da sola (con 80 punti di sutura ma felice).


----------



## patroclo (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ci sono cinque persone con cui non parlo più da tantissimi anni e mi viene naturale non salutarle nemmeno nonostante capiti spesso d'incrociarle, tre pensavo fossero amici, magari non amici amici amici, e mi sono sentito profondamente tradito dal loro comportamento, non ci siamo mai chiariti e ho il dubbio che non abbiano colto la gravità di quello che hanno fatto...pazienza  
Per il resto sono abbastanza tranquillo, è abbastanza per essere considerato rancoroso?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Non porto rancore,dimentico velocemente  ci metto una pietra sopra  una lapide .


----------



## ivanl (25 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedi che sei arrivato anche tu alla mia conclusione? Io me ne sbatto di tutto. Si vive decisamente meglio. Peccato non essere capaci di farlo anche da giovani, sai quanta qualità della vita guadagnata?


ah, ma da giovine ero peggio; per un periodo, sollecitato dalla moglie, sono stato dirottato verso l'empatia; ma ne ho ricavato nulla, solo rotture di coglioni, per cui adesso sono ritornato alla mia indole naturale, che vivo decisamente meglio


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ci sono cinque persone con cui non parlo più da tantissimi anni e mi viene naturale non salutarle nemmeno nonostante capiti spesso d'incrociarle, tre pensavo fossero amici, magari non amici amici amici, e mi sono sentito profondamente tradito dal loro comportamento, non ci siamo mai chiariti e ho il dubbio che non abbiano colto la gravità di quello che hanno fatto...pazienza
> Per il resto sono abbastanza tranquillo, è abbastanza per essere considerato rancoroso?


sì


----------



## patroclo (25 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


cazzo vuoi ?!?!? ...tu e le tue solite risposte di merda !





...ops


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'avrà tradito anche lei.
> O avrà un approccio libertino.
> Stiamo parlando di gente dello spettacolo, in fondo.


Infatti ci ride e lo trova ancora simpatico, non è stato un errore di gioventù


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> cazzo vuoi ?!?!? ...tu e le tue solite risposte di merda !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedo che anche tu sei preoccupato per la grave situazione internazionale, ne hai ben donde


----------



## MariLea (25 Ottobre 2022)

non sono rancorosa, no. molto di più


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

Però era una affermazione e non una domanda.
Mi riferivo alla tolleranza della Venier, che sì nell’intervista dice di aver menato Calà e la tipa in bagno, ma non ha serbato rancore, essendo oggi in buoni rapporti con il suddetto. 
  io supponevo che voi, come me, avreste reagito diversamente. Ma ho visto molta tolleranza, rispetto a un tradimento tanto meschino e cialtrone. Se è possibile che in quell’ambiente (intendo il loro, non in generale quello dello spettacolo) vi sia una disinvoltura di rapporti che può minimizzare un episodio di quel tipo a una goliardata, non mi aspettavo che vi fosse tolleranza anche qui.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però era una affermazione e non una domanda.
> Mi riferivo alla tolleranza della Venier, che sì nell’intervista dice di aver menato Calà e la tipa in bagno, ma non ha serbato rancore, essendo oggi in buoni rapporti con il suddetto.
> io supponevo che voi, come me, avreste reagito diversamente. Ma ho visto molta tolleranza, rispetto a un tradimento tanto meschino e cialtrone. Se è possibile che in quell’ambiente (intendo il loro, non in generale quello dello spettacolo) vi sia una disinvoltura di rapporti che può minimizzare un episodio di quel tipo a una goliardata, non mi aspettavo che vi fosse tolleranza anche qui.


perché? Cosa ti aspettavi esattamente?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> perché? Cosa ti aspettavi esattamente?


Un po’ di accanimento nei confronti di Calà che avrei preso a sberle, a due a due finché non diventavano dispari, sin dalla prima apparizione


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ di accanimento nei confronti di Calà che avrei preso a sberle, a due a due finché non diventavano dispari, sin dalla prima apparizione


gli è perchè solo te puoi pensare che una donna che si sposa uno come Jerry Calà, soprattutto quello di 40 anni fa, a parte le sberle che pure la Venier ha ammesso di aver tirato, non sappia in partenza cosa aspettarsi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è perchè solo te puoi pensare che una donna che si sposa uno come Jerry Calà, soprattutto quello di 40 anni fa, a parte le sberle che pure la Venier ha ammesso di aver tirato, non sappia in partenza cosa aspettarsi


È che, come @Vera , non riesco a immedesimarmi non in una che sposa, ma nemmeno una che ci esce in pizzeria e pure se fosse stato zitto, lo trovo uno degli uomini più repellenti del mondo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

guarda, che ti fa schifo s'è capito.     ma credo che nessuna delle forumiste uscirebbe con un Calà nemmeno se fosse l'ultimo uomo sul pianeta.

è come la favola della rana e dello scorpione


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, che ti fa schifo s'è capito.     ma credo che nessuna delle forumiste uscirebbe con un Calà nemmeno se fosse l'ultimo uomo sul pianeta.
> 
> è come la favola della rana e dello scorpione


Adesso no...ma un Jerry Calà vecchio stile non lo avrei disdegnato...era casinista....una caratteristica che mi ha sempre attirato come una calamita....


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

te tu non stai bene


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Adesso no...ma un Jerry Calà vecchio stile non lo avrei disdegnato...era casinista....una caratteristica che mi ha sempre attirato come una calamita....


Vedi @perplesso .
Le perversioni sono varie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> te tu non stai bene


Lo hai capito adesso???


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi @perplesso .
> Le perversioni sono varie.


E te lo dicevo che non sono un cliché


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo hai capito adesso???


sì sì.   infatti c'è sempre l'opzione Arno


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E te lo dicevo che non sono un cliché


Sei il cliché Mara Venier.
Se gli hanno fatto interpretare il playboy, significa che almeno a chi andava a vedere i film piaceva.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì.   infatti c'è sempre l'opzione Arno


Ti voglio bene @perplesso


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il cliché Mara Venier.
> Se gli hanno fatto interpretare il playboy, significa che almeno a chi andava a vedere i film piaceva.


E io che pensavo di essere unica e inimitabile


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però era una affermazione e non una domanda.
> Mi riferivo alla tolleranza della Venier, che sì nell’intervista dice di aver menato Calà e la tipa in bagno, ma non ha serbato rancore, essendo oggi in buoni rapporti con il suddetto.
> io supponevo che voi, come me, avreste reagito diversamente. Ma ho visto molta tolleranza, rispetto a un tradimento tanto meschino e cialtrone. Se è possibile che in quell’ambiente (intendo il loro, non in generale quello dello spettacolo) vi sia una disinvoltura di rapporti che può minimizzare un episodio di quel tipo a una goliardata, non mi aspettavo che vi fosse tolleranza anche qui.


Il fatto è che parlando di questi personaggi, tu stessa ne riconosci la fama e la carriera.
Chi ha la mia età è probabile abbia visto almeno qualche spezzone, visto che in tv era presente, come i suoi film venivano trasmessi ciclicamente.
E’ un poco come Toto Cutugno. A me faceva tristezza. Erano robe da nonne. Eppure se mi fai sentire qualche canzone, potrebbe pure essere che mi ricordo qualche strofa a memoria.
Potrei pure ascoltarmi una canzone oggi, una eh.. così come memoria, come un pezzo di sfondo in qualche stanza, come una carta da parati o una moquette.
Ma è difficile sentire un coinvolgimento, una partecipazione, anche di diniego.


----------



## Angie17 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È che, come @Vera , non riesco a immedesimarmi non in una che sposa, ma nemmeno una che ci esce in pizzeria e pure se fosse stato zitto, lo trovo uno degli uomini più repellenti del mondo.


A parte il fatto che l'ho sempre trovato repellente pure io e che l'avrei preso a calci nel sedere fino al Polo Sud prima della separazione , lei di sicuro lo sapeva chi si era presa un minimo di frequentazione l'avranno avuta.. e da qualche racconto di lei si capisce che era abbastanza free pure lei.  Poi come si dice.. "Chi si piglia si somiglia" .


----------



## omicron (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ di accanimento nei confronti di Calà che avrei preso a sberle, a due a due finché non diventavano dispari, sin dalla prima apparizione


Ma io che li avrei menato ed esposti al pubblico ludibrio l’ho scritto


----------



## omicron (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Adesso no...ma un Jerry Calà vecchio stile non lo avrei disdegnato...era casinista....una caratteristica che mi ha sempre attirato come una calamita....


Ma è alto un metro e un barattolo


----------



## Marjanna (25 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è alto un metro e un barattolo


Lingua


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma è alto un metro e un barattolo


quello effettivamente potrebbe essere un problema....


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei il cliché Mara Venier.
> Se gli hanno fatto interpretare il playboy, significa che almeno a chi andava a vedere i film piaceva.


Ti dirò, i gatti insieme mi hanno dato sempre l'idea di un bel gruppo di amici.
Anche se Franco Oppini mi sembrava tutto tranne che un simpaticone (ma forse a me non ha dato confidenza, non saprei)
Tutto sommato gente così l'avrei frequentata volentieri. Musicalmente i primi album con la Spray Mallaby e Gazzola poi erano strepitosi.
Sì,  sicuramente a Jerry e gli altri 'piaceva la figa', ma è una caratteristica che ho rilevato comune a chi fa spettacolo. Ovviamente nota anche alle donne del giro, che non si può dire fossero a loro volta sante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Adesso no...ma un Jerry Calà vecchio stile non lo avrei disdegnato...era casinista....una caratteristica che mi ha sempre attirato come una calamita....


A me ha sempre dato l'idea del viscido


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me a sempre dato l'idea del viscido


Era viscido anche da giovane.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me a sempre dato l'idea del viscido


Se penso a lui lo vedo sulla vespetta bianca che canta "stessa spiaggia stesso mare vengo al mare per ciurlare"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se penso a lui lo vedo sulla vespetta bianca che canta "stessa spiaggia stesso mare vengo al mare per ciurlare"


È lui è vero....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È lui è vero....


Ciulare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciulare.


...e va beh ..consonante di troppo...
Ma questa è la riconferma che devo cambiare gli occhiali...vedo più una minchia.. .


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciulare.


E vabbè....mica sono milanese


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...e va beh ..consonante di troppo...
> Ma questa è la riconferma che devo cambiare gli occhiali...vedo più una minchia.. .


Cerca cerca magari la trovi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cerca cerca magari la trovi


Ti terrò aggiornata


----------



## Etta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E vabbè....mica sono milanese


Ma ciulare si dice solo a Milano?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era viscido anche da giovane.


Si si sempre


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E vabbè....mica sono milanese


Neanche lui, veronese, e lo sceneggiatore e il regista, credo i Vanzina, ma piaceva il personaggio. 
Penso che il personaggio del “milanese pirla” sia un archetipo del cinema italiano e non solo del cinema.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

Il problema è quando il pirla, di qualsiasi provenienza, si maschera bene e non lo riconosciamo come tale. In modo meno viscido è nella natura di tanti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ciulare si dice solo a Milano?


Da noi non è un termine correntemente usato...lo dovresti sapere...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è quando il pirla, di qualsiasi provenienza, si maschera bene e non lo riconosciamo come tale. In modo meno viscido è nella natura di tanti.


Credo che il pirla interpretato da Cala' era facilmente riconoscibile...era un personaggio che stava bene sulla faccia a schiaffi dell'attore...come persona non lo conosco e non ho idea di come sia..dicevo solo che era divertente e a me gli uomini divertenti e vivaci piacciono...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> uomini divertenti e vivaci


E non ce ne sono tanti in giro
Alcuni tendono ad essere....molto permalosi...
O...acidelli


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Credo che il pirla interpretato da Cala' era facilmente riconoscibile...era un personaggio che stava bene sulla faccia a schiaffi dell'attore...come persona non lo conosco e non ho idea di come sia..dicevo solo che era divertente e a me gli uomini divertenti e vivaci piacciono...


Davvero trovi divertente uno che canta “voglio ciulareeee!”


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero trovi divertente uno che canta “voglio ciulareeee!”


Si....mi fa ridere... è un problema anche questo?...pensi che quelli che non lo cantano non lo pensano?...a me le cose che non piacciono sono altre...come la falsità e il falso perbenismo, preferisco sempre le persone più limpide, magari sembrano più scemi ma almeno so cosa passa loro per la testa .


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero trovi divertente uno che canta “voglio ciulareeee!”


@Ginevra65 sono davvero sconcertata.
Nella mia ho incrociato tipi così.
A 5 anni non ero in grado di dire pirla, ma lo pensavo. A tredici ho incrociato un diciottenne in spiaggia che aveva quegli atteggiamenti. Mi sono trovata ad avere una discussione perché lui aveva notato il mio disprezzo. Ero talmente ingenua da non capacitarmi del perché uno grande fosse interessato al mio parere. 
Poi ho cercato di evitarli.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si....mi fa ridere... è un problema anche questo?...pensi che quelli che non lo cantano non lo pensano?...a me le cose che non piacciono sono altre...come la falsità e il falso perbenismo, preferisco sempre le persone più limpide, magari sembrano più scemi ma almeno so cosa passa loro per la testa .


Quindi gli altri si mascherano meglio?
Roba da diventare lesbica o entrare in convento.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi gli altri si mascherano meglio?
> Roba da diventare lesbica o entrare in convento.


Nel film si parla di un ragazzo di venti anni in vacanza con i genitori....secondo te un personaggio così in spiaggia cosa va cercando? Secondo te cerca l'amore della vita? Poi magari succede ma l'intento iniziale è tutt'altro....e francamente io la trovo la cosa più naturale del mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nel film si parla di un ragazzo di venti anni in vacanza con i genitori....secondo te un personaggio così in spiaggia cosa va cercando? Secondo te cerca l'amore della vita? Poi magari succede ma l'intento iniziale è tutt'altro....e francamente io la trovo la cosa più naturale del mondo.


A parte che lui ne avrà avuti 30 e si vedeva, c’è differenza tra provare impulsi sessuali ed essere basici e volgari. Allora le donne dovrebbero cantare “voglio un bel cazzone!”?
Sono queste le aspettative che hai nei confronti dei tuoi figli?


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che lui ne avrà avuti 30 e si vedeva, c’è differenza tra provare impulsi sessuali ed essere basici e volgari. Allora le donne dovrebbero cantare “voglio un bel cazzone!”?
> Sono queste le aspettative che hai nei confronti dei tuoi figli?


Per le mie figlie vorrei che arrivassero a capire su cosa è giusto ridere e cosa invece prendere sul serio....ogni tanto essere anche un po' leggeri e farsi una risata aiuta a vivere meglio....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per le mie figlie vorrei che arrivassero a capire su cosa è giusto ridere e cosa invece prendere sul serio....ogni tanto essere anche un po' leggeri e farsi una risata aiuta a vivere meglio....


Cioè tu vuoi che si facciano una risata sugli uomini che le considerano buchi intercambiabili?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per le mie figlie vorrei che arrivassero a capire su cosa è giusto ridere e cosa invece prendere sul serio....ogni tanto essere anche un po' leggeri e farsi una risata aiuta a vivere meglio....


È indubbio che faccia ridere, ma per la pochezza, non come rappresentante della sincerità maschile.
Anch’io rido sentendo Colpa di Alfredo, ma per la descrizione di un deficiente, pure razzista.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè tu vuoi che si facciano una risata sugli uomini che le considerano buchi intercambiabili?


Si...io mi ci faccio una risata perché poi alla fine dei conti tocca a me non farmi trattare come un buco intercambiabile....il mio ridere non è in automatico un "si"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...io mi ci faccio una risata perché poi alla fine dei conti tocca a me non farmi trattare come un buco intercambiabile....il mio ridere non è in automatico un "si"


Hai detto che sono tutti così, solo non lo dicono e con il tempo imparano ipocritamente a mascherare la vera natura.
Hai voglia a non farti considerare un buco, se per chi viene con te lo sei.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto che sono tutti così, solo non lo dicono e con il tempo imparano ipocritamente a mascherare la vera natura.
> Hai voglia a non farti considerare un buco, se per chi viene con te lo sei.


Non ho detto questo...ho detto che il pensiero primo che muove un uomo verso una donna è quello...ma anche le donne verso un uomo per dire la verità....poi c'è la conoscenza e quella persona che magari avevi approcciato solo per divertimento può rivelarsi invece una persona valida per stabilirci un rapporto di tutt'altra natura...troppe volte ci fermiamo all'apparenza...per quello che ho visto io non tutti quelli che all'inizio erano cazzoni si sono rivelati tali come anche non tutti quelli che all'apparenza si presentavano come "seri" ne sono usciti come persone degne di tale nome.


----------



## Etta (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è quando il pirla, di qualsiasi provenienza, si maschera bene e non lo riconosciamo come tale. In modo meno viscido è nella natura di tanti.


Ne è pieno il mondo purtroppo.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Da noi non è un termine correntemente usato...lo dovresti sapere...


No ma infatti parlavo per tutte le regioni.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E non ce ne sono tanti in giro
> Alcuni tendono ad essere....molto permalosi...
> O...acidelli


Alcuni?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Ginevra65 sono davvero sconcertata.
> Nella mia ho incrociato tipi così.
> A 5 anni non ero in grado di dire pirla, ma lo pensavo. A tredici ho incrociato un diciottenne in spiaggia che aveva quegli atteggiamenti. Mi sono trovata ad avere una discussione perché lui aveva notato il mio disprezzo. Ero talmente ingenua da non capacitarmi del perché uno grande fosse interessato al mio parere.
> Poi ho cercato di evitarli.


Fortunatamente non ne ho incontrati direttamente. 

Però in qualche modo si ritorna a quel discorso da bar di qualche giorno fa. 
Nel film cala interpretava un ragazzo in vacanza. Ma davantia ai bar capita di trovare uomini così.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ne è pieno il mondo purtroppo.
> 
> 
> No ma infatti parlavo per tutte le regioni.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non ne ho incontrati direttamente.
> 
> Però in qualche modo si ritorna a quel discorso da bar di qualche giorno fa.
> Nel film cala interpretava un ragazzo in vacanza. Ma davantia ai bar capita di trovare uomini così.


Capita. Ma si cerca di evitarli, non li si trova dei simpaticoni trasparenti, mentre gli altri sono ipocriti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capita. Ma si cerca di evitarli, non li si trova dei simpaticoni trasparenti, mentre gli altri sono ipocriti.


Degli ipocriti possiamo riempire i fossi. 
Li puoi contare sulla punta delle dita di una sola mano quelli che approcciano una donna per il solo piacere di conoscerla. 
Senza secondo fine


----------



## Nono (19 Novembre 2022)

Qui qualcuno permaloso ci sta


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui qualcuno permaloso ci sta


dipende ...se troppo non va bene


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Degli ipocriti possiamo riempire i fossi.
> Li puoi contare sulla punta delle dita di una sola mano quelli che approcciano una donna per il solo piacere di conoscerla.
> Senza secondo fine


Ma non c’entra il secondo fine.
Anche noi guardiamo gli uomini con occhi sessuali, buon per loro che non li consideriamo come sedie!
Ma è una cosa diversa dall’essere considerate come mera potenziale soddisfazione di un bisogno fisico.


----------



## Etta (19 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui qualcuno permaloso ci sta


Faccio le veci ( e non le feci  ) di Pinco: vogliamo i nomi.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo...ho detto che il pensiero primo che muove un uomo verso una donna è quello...ma anche le donne verso un uomo per dire la verità....poi c'è la conoscenza e quella persona che magari avevi approcciato solo per divertimento può rivelarsi invece una persona valida per stabilirci un rapporto di tutt'altra natura...troppe volte ci fermiamo all'apparenza...per quello che ho visto io non tutti quelli che all'inizio erano cazzoni si sono rivelati tali come anche non tutti quelli che all'apparenza si presentavano come "seri" ne sono usciti come persone degne di tale nome.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2022)

Voce fuori dal coro: guardo e riguardo i primi Vacanze di Natale e Sapore di Mare ridendo sempre anche se conosco a memoria ogni battuta.
Sono film divertenti, non cerco sognificati a eventuali battute. Non mi sento sminuita come donna o oggetto per il fatto di riderne 
Nella vita Calá avrà avuto migliaia di donne che sono andate con lui per motivi loro. Si è divertito e direi che non ha fatto male a nessuno


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2022)

ora migliaia di donne, magari, no.   ma nella Milano dell'epoca di tipe che gliel'hanno data per poter raccontare di essere andate con l'attore famoso (e calà al tempo era molto famoso, sarà una bestia d'uomo, ma siamo tutti d'accordo che era famosissimo in Italia al tempo) avoja se ce ne saranno state


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entra il secondo fine.
> Anche noi guardiamo gli uomini con occhi sessuali, buon per loro che non li consideriamo come sedie!
> Ma è una cosa diversa dall’essere considerate come mera potenziale soddisfazione di un bisogno fisico.


Ma è soggettivo,  il guardare con occhi sessuali per solo apprezzamento piuttosto che per un bisogno fisico.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entra il secondo fine.
> Anche noi guardiamo gli uomini con occhi sessuali, buon per loro che non li consideriamo come sedie!
> Ma è una cosa diversa dall’essere considerate come mera potenziale soddisfazione di un bisogno fisico.


Sicura che le donne non considerino gli uomini come sedie alle volte?...io non ne farei una distinzione di sesso ma di situazione....e per quanto riguarda il venir considerate dagli uomini come potenziale soddisfazione di un bisogno fisico ripeto che questa cosa siamo poi noi a permetterla o meno...volevo portare l'attenzione sul fatto che troppe volte ci prendiamo troppo seriamente...ci sono delle situazioni che possono essere risolte semplicemente con un sorriso...se prendo come riferimento la frase di Cala' nel film...vado al mare per ciulare io continuo a non vederci niente di male anche perché tra parentesi ci potresti tranquillamente leggere se trovo una che ha voglia di farlo con me...non è che dice vado e per forza mi faccio una perché ne ho voglia...in quel caso diventerebbe una cosa su cui non possiamo assolutamente ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è soggettivo,  il guardare con occhi sessuali per solo apprezzamento piuttosto che per un bisogno fisico.


Certo.
È un discrimine


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sicura che le donne non considerino gli uomini come sedie alle volte?...io non ne farei una distinzione di sesso ma di situazione....e per quanto riguarda il venir considerate dagli uomini come potenziale soddisfazione di un bisogno fisico ripeto che questa cosa siamo poi noi a permetterla o meno...volevo portare l'attenzione sul fatto che troppe volte ci prendiamo troppo seriamente...ci sono delle situazioni che possono essere risolte semplicemente con un sorriso...se prendo come riferimento la frase di Cala' nel film...vado al mare per ciulare io continuo a non vederci niente di male anche perché tra parentesi ci potresti tranquillamente leggere se trovo una che ha voglia di farlo con me...non è che dice vado e per forza mi faccio una perché ne ho voglia...in quel caso diventerebbe una cosa su cui non possiamo assolutamente ridere.


Secondo me vuoi avere ragione per forza e rigiri la discussione.
Ste cose mi annoiano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me vuoi avere ragione per forza e rigiri la discussione.
> Ste cose mi annoiano.


Figurati a me...notte Bruni


----------



## danny (20 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Credo che il pirla interpretato da Cala' era facilmente riconoscibile...era un personaggio che stava bene sulla faccia a schiaffi dell'attore...come persona non lo conosco e non ho idea di come sia..dicevo solo che era divertente e a me gli uomini divertenti e vivaci piacciono...


Credo fosse così anche nella vita. 
Io ho avuto il piacere di avere a casa il cumenda. 
Sì è presentato con una che inizialmente sembrava sua figlia. 
Però non aveva la Thema, come auto, come nel film dei Vanzina,  ma un Maggiolino. 
In ogni caso, questa gente viene ricordata ancora oggi e c'è gente che conosce a memoria i film di Vanzina. 
Bisogna riconoscere comunque il valore di chi sa piacere alla gente, anche senza che le sue opere mostrino particolari doti intellettuali o recitative. Insomma,  Cala' era un cane come attore, ma... È piaciuto lo stesso.
Perché i personaggi di quei film erano e sono modelli in voga nelle classi popolari più che incarnazione dei veri ricchi degli anni '80.
E non erano irraggiungibili. 
Alba, la moglie di Oppini, era mia cliente fissa, per dire. 
Aveva fatto anche una canzone in cui però la voce era della Carofiglio... 
Va beh,  ma qui aprirei un altro capitolo...



Brunetta ha detto:


> È indubbio che faccia ridere, ma per la pochezza, non come rappresentante della sincerità maschile.
> Anch’io rido sentendo Colpa di Alfredo, ma per la descrizione di un deficiente, pure razzista.


Perché non hai mai avuto in simpatia quegli ambienti.
Io Colpa d'Alfredo la trovo una descrizione geniale, molto precisa, anche dal punto di vista linguistico.
Vasco Rossi era anche la mia periferia, le mie discoteche, i tamarri sotto casa.
Anche se non era di qui, sembrava avesse respirato la stessa mia aria.
Vasco lo ricordo pompato ad alto volume su una A112 Abarth di due tizi a cui con un amico avevamo chiesto un passaggio. Due tamarri che hanno voluto mostrarci le qualità della Abarth.
Ho visto quella sera la morte in faccia ad ogni curva.
Quando sono sceso ho baciato la terra, non credevo di uscirne vivo.
Ma Bollicine la colleghero' sempre a quella serata.
E in fin dei conti,  visto che non sono morto, mi ha lasciato un ricordo che dura da decenni.
Avevo 16 anni.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Voce fuori dal coro: guardo e riguardo i primi Vacanze di Natale e Sapore di Mare ridendo sempre anche se conosco a memoria ogni battuta.
> Sono film divertenti, non cerco sognificati a eventuali battute. Non mi sento sminuita come donna o oggetto per il fatto di riderne
> Nella vita Calá avrà avuto migliaia di donne che sono andate con lui per motivi loro. Si è divertito e direi che non ha fatto male a nessuno


Condivido.



perplesso ha detto:


> ora migliaia di donne, magari, no.   ma nella Milano dell'epoca di tipe che gliel'hanno data per poter raccontare di essere andate con l'attore famoso (e calà al tempo era molto famoso, sarà una bestia d'uomo, ma siamo tutti d'accordo che era famosissimo in Italia al tempo) avoja se ce ne saranno state


Sì.
Ma l'ambiente dello spettacolo è di solito molto dedito agli approcci sessuali.
C'era il papà di una mia amica, molto noto negli anni 60, che faceva uno spettacolo in RAI, non dico con chi per non far capire chi è.
Lui era l'unico fedele alla moglie.
Alla fine si sono stufati tutti di questa difformità,  hanno preso una,  gliel'hanno fatta trovare nuda nel camerino.
A quanto so si è negato anche quella volta.
Questo per dire che era una bestia rara.
Ma anche nelle piccole produzioni, come il talent a cui sono stato come accompagnatore di recente...
E a dire il vero anche nella compagnia teatrale semiparrocchiale... Poi una è rimasta.
Credo che sia  normale.
C'era un amico di mio padre che era abbastanza noto all'epoca. Aveva la fila.
Era anche un bel tipo.
Non so perché ci si meravigli di questo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me vuoi avere ragione per forza e rigiri la discussione.
> Ste cose mi annoiano.


Io vedo una cosa in questa discussione tra voi.
A te non piacciono questi comportamenti e non li trovi accettabili.
E questa è un opinione ed è pertanto insindacabile.
Ad altre sì, e vale la stessa conclusione.
Direi che fortunatamente siamo, in quest'epoca, liberi, uomini e donne di esprimerci per quel che siamo.
Io conosco donne integerrime e altre che fanno orge.
Posso non condividere entrambe le scelte o apprezzarne una soltanto,  ma siamo sempre nell'ambito della libera scelta, in cui non esiste oggettivamente qualcosa che si possa definire migliore.
Posso dire che mi fa schifo fare un orgia (non è vero, non ne ho mai fatte, ma se capitasse con le persone giuste ben volentieri) oppure che odio la castità,  ma esprimo solo ciò che sono io,  non una verità.


----------



## ologramma (20 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma l'ambiente dello spettacolo è di solito molto dedito agli approcci sessuali.
> C'era il papà di una mia amica, molto noto negli anni 60, che faceva uno spettacolo in RAI, non dico con chi per non far capire chi è.
> Lui era l'unico fedele alla moglie.
> ...


Sai non so se il mio esempio può fornire una spiegazione dei comportamenti femminili nei confronti di persone note o famose ,di esempi te ne potrei citare molti .
Mi ricordo di una visita al Colosseo ,la guida dell'associazione archeologa ,ci disse che già a quei tempi dopo che i gladiatori vincenti venivano approcciati dalle matrone romane per fare sesso ,giusto per provare l'uomo vincitore ,come anche donne comuni ,questo per dire che non c'è niente di nuovo su questa terra  Dimenticavo mettici anche gli uomini belli ,aitanti e fighi hanno sempre acchiappato e cuccato alla grande ,agli altri cosa gli è toccato ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma tra ridere e trovare che sia un comportamento di tutti, solo mascherato da alcuni, c’è di mezzo un oceano.
Stanlio e Ollio (e tutti i comici che usano quello stilema) fanno ridere perché riproducono da adulti comportamenti infantili.
Non è che fuori dalla rappresentazione fossero così goffi.
E non penso che tutti gli uomini siano infantili.
Certi personaggi fanno ridere da sempre. Arlecchino nel Servitore di due padroni rielabora una storia di epoca romana e rappresenta un servo furbo che inganna. Ma non è che ci auguriamo che le persone che ci servono  ci imbroglino.
Se poi ci sono attori che sono coerenti con il personaggio che interpretano, peggio per loro, se il personaggio era interessante per la sua pochezza umana.
Uno degli interpreti di Ragazzi fuori o di Mery per sempre, non ricordo, ha continuato a delinquere dopo il film, i film restano belli e interessanti.
Anche il cumenda faceva ridere e mio padre lo interpretava (non quello del film, ma lo stereotipo del milanese che risolve tutto pagando) per ridere.
Ma le persone grezze ci fanno ridere proprio perché le vediamo diverse da noi.
”Colpa di Alfredo” mi fa ridere, ma con il protagonista della storia non ci prenderei un caffè.
Voi sì? Se mio figlio fosse così, sarei disperata. Voi no?
Buon per voi.


----------



## Varlam (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tra ridere e trovare che sia un comportamento di tutti, solo mascherato da alcuni, c’è di mezzo un oceano.
> Stanlio e Ollio (e tutti i comici che usano quello stilema) fanno ridere perché riproducono da adulti comportamenti infantili.
> Non è che fuori dalla rappresentazione fossero così goffi.
> E non penso che tutti gli uomini siano infantili.
> ...


Già un passo avanti.
Qualche post fa contestavi anche la risata.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Già un passo avanti.
> Qualche post fa contestavi anche la risata.


Un passo avanti dove, secondo te?
Verso i cialtroni? 
Contestavo che si possa sorridere di empatia.
Non capisco le migliaia di pagine per dire a Etta che è superficiale, sciocca e fancazzista e poi trovare un personaggio di “un deficiente che va dove lo porta il cazzo“ un simpaticone.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un passo avanti dove, secondo te?
> Verso i cialtroni?
> Contestavo che si possa sorridere di empatia.
> Non capisco le migliaia di pagine per dire a Etta che è superficiale, sciocca e fancazzista e poi trovare un personaggio di “un deficiente che va dove lo porta il cazzo“ un simpaticone.


Trovi simpatico il personaggio nel film. È finzione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Trovi simpatico il personaggio nel film. È finzione.


Perché è un cialtrone.


----------



## Varlam (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un passo avanti dove, secondo te?
> Verso i cialtroni?
> Contestavo che si possa sorridere di empatia.
> Non capisco le migliaia di pagine per dire a Etta che è superficiale, sciocca e fancazzista e poi trovare un personaggio di “un deficiente che va dove lo porta il cazzo“ un simpaticone.


Un passo avanti nell’accettare che anche un ca77..e possa far ridere .
Per la simpatia, de gustibus .
La domanda è perché ti senti attaccata, se vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Un passo avanti nell’accettare che anche un ca77..e possa far ridere .
> Per la simpatia, de gustibus .
> La domanda è perché ti senti attaccata, se vuoi.


Ma dove mi sento attaccata?
Ne hai fantasia!
Solo mi sembra che sia assurdo parlare di simpatia quando si ride.
I personaggi fanno ridere più sono cialtroni.
Basta vedere Alberto Sordi che nella maggior parte dei film ha interpretato cialtroni cinici.
Uno suoi film che preferisco è Il Vedovo, dove interpreta ...cretinetti che progetta un uxoricidio e finisce per morire lui (oddio ho fatto spoiler! )
Ma non è un personaggio simpatico.
Oh se non si conosce il significato delle parole, non è colpa mia.


----------



## Varlam (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove mi sento attaccata?
> Ne hai fantasia!
> Solo mi sembra che sia assurdo parlare di simpatia quando si ride.
> I personaggi fanno ridere più sono cialtroni.
> ...


La figura del cialtrone col chiodo fisso può far ridere o essere simpatico.
Per te è reato penale. Per altri no.
Hai ragione , alcuni non conoscono il significato della parola simpatia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> La figura del cialtrone col chiodo fisso può far ridere o essere simpatico.
> Per te è reato penale. Per altri no.
> Hai ragione , alcuni non conoscono il significato della parola simpatia.


Ma Jerry è l incarnazione del pirla che sfotte tutti...oltre a quello che cerca la figa come un cane da tartufi ...cerca i tartufi...
C è sempre stato...in ogni compagnia...
E per molti...risulta ..scomodo...fastidioso...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> La figura del cialtrone col chiodo fisso può far ridere o essere simpatico.
> Per te è reato penale. Per altri no.
> Hai ragione , alcuni non conoscono il significato della parola simpatia.


Che c’entra il reato. È scemo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che c’entra il reato. È scemo.


È pirla brunetta...
Ma nella vita servono anche i pirla...
Suvvia!
Un amico pirla...
Serve...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma Jerry è l incarnazione del pirla che sfotte tutti...oltre a quello che cerca la figa come un cane da tartufi ...cerca i tartufi...
> C è sempre stato...in ogni compagnia...
> E per molti...risulta ..scomodo...fastidioso...





			https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_cena_dei_cretini


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È pirla brunetta...
> Ma nella vita servono anche i pirla...
> Suvvia!
> Un amico pirla...
> Serve...


A cosa? A fare un figurone? Piace vincere facile.


----------



## Varlam (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma Jerry è l incarnazione del pirla che sfotte tutti...oltre a quello che cerca la figa come un cane da tartufi ...cerca i tartufi...
> C è sempre stato...in ogni compagnia...
> E per molti...risulta ..scomodo...fastidioso...


Certo c’ è a chi piace e a chi no.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A cosa? A fare un figurone? Piace vincere facile.


Anche a me non piace. Per fortuna non ho amici così


----------



## omicron (20 Novembre 2022)

A me è sempre sembrato ridicolo, un po’ come fantozzi, quella goffaggine mi ha sempre fatto tanta pena, poi per carità scappa anche la risata, ma è una risata amara e anche un po’ sollevata perché pensi “meno male che fanno finta”


----------



## Reginatriste72 (20 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me è sempre sembrato ridicolo, un po’ come fantozzi, quella goffaggine mi ha sempre fatto tanta pena, poi per carità scappa anche la risata, ma è una risata amara e anche un po’ sollevata perché pensi “meno male che fanno finta”


La penso come te. Fantozzi anche peggio


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace. Per fortuna non ho amici così


Riflettendo, può succedere se si mantiene il gruppo di amici dalla scuola dell’obbligo o dell’oratorio. Tra i ragazzi del muretto chi c’è, c’è. Si resta affezionati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La penso come te. Fantozzi anche peggio


Fantozzi però è critica sociale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A cosa? A fare un figurone? Piace vincere facile.


No serve a sdrammatizzare..
O a creare tensioni...
Ma a qualcosa serve...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riflettendo, può succedere se si mantiene il gruppo di amici dalla scuola dell’obbligo o dell’oratorio. Tra i ragazzi del muretto chi c’è, c’è. Si resta affezionati.


Ma perché sempre a buttar giù le persone ..
Per te sono tutte ad un livello sotto...
Scuola dell' obbligo...e basta?
Io conosco grandi persone che hanno "solo" la terza media...
Fidati e hanno tutto il mio rispetto...


----------



## omicron (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantozzi però è critica sociale.


Certo, però quelle umiliazioni, quando ho iniziato a capirle,  mi erano insopportabili


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma perché sempre a buttar giù le persone ..
> Per te sono tutte ad un livello sotto...
> Scuola dell' obbligo...e basta?
> Io conosco grandi persone che hanno "solo" la terza media...
> Fidati e hanno tutto il mio rispetto...


Scusa, ma non mi pare abbia detto questo. 
Io ho capito volesse dire che si rimane affezionati ad amici d'infanzia anche se pirla. 
Nulla a che vedere col titolo di studio. 
Però posso essermi persa qualcosa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non mi pare abbia detto questo.
> Io ho capito volesse dire che si rimane affezionati ad amici d'infanzia anche se pirla.
> Nulla a che vedere col titolo di studio.
> Però posso essermi persa qualcosa


E...io l ho intesa in modo differente...
Ma anche se fosse...
Non sei pirla perché hai solo la terza media .


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E...io l ho intesa in modo differente...
> Ma anche se fosse...
> Non sei pirla perché hai solo la terza media .


Ma dove è scritto sta cosa della terza media


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma perché sempre a buttar giù le persone ..
> Per te sono tutte ad un livello sotto...
> Scuola dell' obbligo...e basta?
> Io conosco grandi persone che hanno "solo" la terza media...
> Fidati e hanno tutto il mio rispetto...


Era una definizione dell’età della conoscenza, quando si è tutti amici.
Quando si è più grandi si sceglie maggiormente in base agli interessi.
Hai proprio sbagliato strada.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E...io l ho intesa in modo differente...
> Ma anche se fosse...
> Non sei pirla perché hai solo la terza media .


È indubbio che ci sIano pirla laureati.
Basta vedere i capi di governo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una definizione dell’età della conoscenza, quando si è tutti amici.
> Quando si è più grandi si sceglie maggiormente in base agli interessi.
> Hai proprio sbagliato strada.


Tornando al titolo del 3d, oggi ho scoperto di essere moooolto permalosa.
Devo ancora decidere se serbare rancore


----------



## Angie17 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tornando al titolo del 3d, oggi ho scoperto di essere moooolto permalosa.
> Devo ancora decidere se serbare rancore


Cosa ti ha portata a questa scoperta?


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2022)

troppa fatica portar rancore


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha portata a questa scoperta?


Un evento che mi ha spiazzata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppa fatica portar rancore


Io ho un serio problema, mi dimentico. 
Di conseguenza non mi ricordo del "torto" Subito


----------



## Angie17 (20 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I personaggi fanno ridere più sono cialtroni.
> Basta vedere Alberto Sordi che nella maggior parte dei film ha interpretato cialtroni cinici.
> Uno suoi film che preferisco è Il Vedovo, dove interpreta ...cretinetti che progetta un uxoricidio e finisce per morire lui (oddio ho fatto spoiler! )
> Ma non è un personaggio simpatico.
> Oh se non si conosce il significato delle parole, non è colpa mia.


La comicità di Sordi è altra cosa.. è sempre stata una rappresentazione molto cinica della realtà. Lui rappresentava delle situazioni reali che alla fine facevano ridere, ma ciò che portava alla risata era la piccineria umana dipinta in tutte le sue forme con amarezza ed introspezione.
Lo disse lui stesso in più interviste: lui rappresentava gli italiani (spesso i romani) in situazioni realistiche o reali, in tutti i loro difetti.  Lo ha fatto per un bel po' anche Carlo Verdone.


----------



## Angie17 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho un serio problema, mi dimentico.
> Di conseguenza non mi ricordo del "torto" Subito


Meglio dimenticarsi che portar rancore..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> La comicità di Sordi è altra cosa.. è sempre stata una rappresentazione molto cinica della realtà. Lui rappresentava delle situazioni reali che alla fine facevano ridere, ma ciò che portava alla risata era la piccineria umana dipinta in tutte le sue forme con amarezza ed introspezione.
> Lo disse lui stesso in più interviste: lui rappresentava gli italiani (spesso i romani) in situazioni realistiche o reali, in tutti i loro difetti.  Lo ha fatto per un bel po' anche Carlo Verdone.


E io che ho detto?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho un serio problema, mi dimentico.
> Di conseguenza non mi ricordo del "torto" Subito


Anch’io. 
Però poi qualcuno esagera e fa troppo conto sulla benevola smemoratezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io.
> Però poi qualcuno esagera e fa troppo conto sulla benevola smemoratezza.


Su questo hai ragione. Mi è capitato pure questo. 
Non è un buon segno


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Meglio dimenticarsi che portar rancore..


E ma come dice Brunetta, ci sono quelli che ci riprovano. 
Rancore no ma al bisogno un calcetto ci sta


----------



## Angie17 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma come dice Brunetta, ci sono quelli che ci riprovano.
> Rancore no ma al bisogno un calcetto ci sta


 "Perdona i tuoi nemici, ma non dimenticare mai i loro nomi"  JFK


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> "Perdona i tuoi nemici, ma non dimenticare mai i loro nomi"  JFK


A lui non ha funzionato molto ricordarsi i nomi. 
Nel mio caso più che nemici, visto che non sono pericolosa, direi che ingannano il loro tempo attaccando gratuitamente gli altri. 
C'è una definizione per questo tipo di persone?


----------



## omicron (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tornando al titolo del 3d, oggi ho scoperto di essere moooolto permalosa.
> Devo ancora decidere se serbare rancore


Io sono permalosa ma non porto rancore, chi se ne fotte, ti depenno dalla mia vita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A lui non ha funzionato molto ricordarsi i nomi.
> Nel mio caso più che nemici, visto che non sono pericolosa, direi che ingannano il loro tempo attaccando gratuitamente gli altri.
> C'è una definizione per questo tipo di persone?


Credo che scientificamente si definiscano stronzi 
Poi ovviamente ognuno ha una sua storia. Ci sono catene di “pedagogia nera” di genitori che credono che educare i figli sia tenerli sotto controllo perché non combinino guai e di metterli in guardia contro il mondo e così crescono con bassa autostima, diffidenza, paura e ostilità nei confronti di tutti.


----------



## Angie17 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A lui non ha funzionato molto ricordarsi i nomi.
> Nel mio caso più che nemici, visto che non sono pericolosa, direi che ingannano il loro tempo attaccando gratuitamente gli altri.
> C'è una definizione per questo tipo di persone?


Quella era una cospirazione tra più parti che hanno saldato i loro interessi,  c era ben poco da fare. 
Definizione non so, ma son persone misere, con un malessere interiore che preferiscono sfogare sugli altri piuttosto che cercarne la ragione dentro di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Quella era una cospirazione tra più parti che hanno saldato i loro interessi,  c era ben poco da fare.
> Definizione non so, ma son persone misere, con un malessere interiore che preferiscono sfogare sugli altri piuttosto che cercarne la ragione dentro di sé.


Ma di cosa parlate?


----------



## Angie17 (21 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate?


Di quello che ha scritto Ginevra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono permalosa ma non porto rancore, chi se ne fotte, ti depenno dalla mia vita


io ci impiego in po a depennarli, sono una tenerona



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che scientificamente si definiscano stronzi
> Poi ovviamente ognuno ha una sua storia. Ci sono catene di “pedagogia nera” di genitori che credono che educare i figli sia tenerli sotto controllo perché non combinino guai e di metterli in guardia contro il mondo e così crescono con bassa autostima, diffidenza, paura e ostilità nei confronti di tutti.


di tutto quello che hai scritto stronzi è il contenuto fondamentale



Angie17 ha detto:


> Quella era una cospirazione tra più parti che hanno saldato i loro interessi,  c era ben poco da fare.
> Definizione non so, ma son persone misere, con un malessere interiore che preferiscono sfogare sugli altri piuttosto che cercarne la ragione dentro di sé.


e allora c'è una bella epidemia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Di quello che ha scritto Ginevra.


Ma TU hai scritto 


Angie17 ha detto:


> Quella era una cospirazione tra più parti che hanno saldato i loro interessi,  c era ben poco da fare.
> Definizione non so, ma son persone misere, con un malessere interiore che preferiscono sfogare sugli altri piuttosto che cercarne la ragione dentro di sé.


da cui si deduce che stai parlando non in generale, ma di un fatto particolare che conosci.


----------



## Angie17 (21 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma TU hai scritto
> da cui si deduce che stai parlando non in generale, ma di un fatto particolare che conosci.


Ho scritto le mie impressioni in base a ciò che ha chiesto lei.. ergo "chi va in giro a fare il male è perché non sta bene lui/lei dentro di se, ha dei problemi" .  Il fatto particolare che citi sopra è l'omicidio di JFK che io avevo tirato in ballo per citazione di una sua frase.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ho scritto le mie impressioni in base a ciò che ha chiesto lei.. ergo "chi va in giro a fare il male è perché non sta bene lui/lei dentro di se, ha dei problemi" .  Il fatto particolare che citi sopra è *l'omicidio di JFK *che io avevo tirato in ballo per citazione di una sua frase.


Mi era sfuggito.


----------



## omicron (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ci impiego in po a depennarli, sono una tenerona


Ah pure io, ma se mi esci di grazia io mi allontano, magari piano piano ma mi allontano e non torno indietro


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito.


Ecco


Angie17 ha detto:


> "Perdona i tuoi nemici, ma non dimenticare mai i loro nomi"  JFK


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah pure io, ma se mi esci di grazia io mi allontano, magari piano piano ma mi allontano e non torno indietro


Idem


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah pure io, ma se mi esci di grazia io mi allontano, magari piano piano ma mi allontano e non torno indietro


si quando mi scadono anche io faccio così, piano piano a chi ci tenevo . Mentre sono decisamente drastica per tutti quelli che alla fine non mi interessavano


----------

